# [Battlefield 3] Probleme mit Multiplayer-Start



## iLLogical (1. Mai 2013)

Hey,
ich habe ein wirklich großes Problem mit dem Starten vom Battlefield 3 Multiplayer. Seit heute morgen bin ich auf der Suche und habe schon die unterschiedlichsten Lösungsvorschläge getestet, aber bislang ohne Erfolg.

Wenn ich einem Server beitrete via Battlelog, öffnet sich die Anwendung (bf3.exe) und friert entweder mit einem weißen oder mit einem schwarzen Bildschirm ein. Klickt man sofort nachdem das Icon unten in der Taskleiste erscheint schnell drauf kommt man in den Fullscreen-Mode und sieht, wie das Spiel im Ladebildschirm im Vorgang "Speichert . . ." einfriert. Die aktuelle Framerate beträgt zu dem Zeitpunkt zwischen 7 und 13 FPS. RAM ist mit ca. 180 MB und CPU mit 60-75 % ausgelastet. 

Mein System
--------------------------
Intel Core i7-3820 @ 3,60 GHz (Nicht übertaktet / Standard-Settings)
16 GB G.Skill RAM (2x 8 GB Module in den korrekten Lanes)
MSI X79-GD45 (8D)
ZOTAC GTX 550 Ti Amp! 
2x 1 TB Seagate @ RAID 1 (Intel RAID-Controller onBoard Chipset)
1x 500 GB Seagate @ JBOD
Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Die Temperatur der Komponente liegt zum Startzeitpunk bei ca. 35-40 Grad.

Was ich bereits probiert habe
----------------------------------------------
- BIOS Update
- Chipset-Treiber Update
- HD Audio-Treiber Update
- neurer Beta-NVIDIA Treiber (mit und ohne HD-Audio Zusatz)
- älterer Stable-NVIDIA Treiber (mit und ohne HD-Audio Zusatz)
- 2 mal via Origin repariert
- In den Origin-Settings das Overlay deaktivert
- Battlelog sofort nach Start geschlossen
- Battlelog-Plugin geupdatet
- Anderen Browser probiert

Was vielleicht interessant ist: Gestern hatte ich die gleichen Probleme. Ich habe den Beta-NVIDIA Treiber drübergebügelt, nicht neugestartet und es lief. Allerdings heute morgen nicht mehr und auf die Methode nun auch nicht mehr.

Hoffe, dass jemand Ansätze für das Problem hat ...

LG
iLLogical

Edit 1: Der Singleplayer funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. Mai 2013)

Hast du das aktuellste Update von Punkbusters drauf?
Laufen die PB-Dienste korrekt?

Schau mal hier - vielleicht hilfts:
Anleitung: Punkbuste - Foren - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## iLLogical (1. Mai 2013)

Ausprobiert, hat aber keine Wirkung gezeigt.
Ich habe dann nochmal neu gestartet und mich als Administrator angemeldet. Bin mit dem IE9 in den Battlelog gegangen und konnte sage und schreibe eine Runde spielen. Als ich dann raus bin um einen anderen Server zu suchen und dem beizutreten (Ziba Tower) ging wieder nichts. Gleiches Problem, wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2013)

Du hast ja vieles probiert, aber eine Sache noch nicht: Virenscanner und Firewall schonmal deaktiviert, ob es damit zu tun hat?


----------



## iLLogical (1. Mai 2013)

Auch das habe ich probiert. Ebenfalls ohne Erfolg.
Der EA-Support weiß auch nicht mehr weiter. Der hat mit mir ein Settings-Reset durchgeführt, hat mich die IGO32.dll im Origin-Verzeichnis umbenennen lassen und sich mehrere DxDiag und MSinfo32 Dumps angesehen. Alles ohne Erfolg. Der Freeze der bf3.exe wird auch nicht in der Fehlerberichterstattung festgehalten.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2013)

Hast du irgendeine andere Software aktiv, die vielleicht Schuld sein könnte? Chat, Messenger, Skype usw., das kann aber auch "nur" zB Maussoftware oder so was sein, da könntest Du es dann mal ohne die extra Software testen (Maus/Keyboard laufen ja trotzdem, oft sind selbst Makros noch nutzbar, da die je nach Modell im Gerät gespeichert werden)

und was ist mit Deinem Router? Vlt musst du dort mal gezielt Ports öffnen für das Game?


----------



## iLLogical (1. Mai 2013)

Hey,
der Rechner ist frisch aufgesetzt - Bis auf Treiber und die nötigsten Sachen ist da noch nichts drauf.
Was mein Router angeht - Das ist eine NanoStation und wird durch unseren Anbieter Fremdverwaltet - Gibt bezüglich dessen aber keine Probleme.

Ich habe jetzt festgestellt, dass das Problem offensichtlich nur auf der Map Ziba Tower auftritt. Da das meine Lieblingsmap ist hatte ich die ständig im Server-Browser und bin fürs Testen ständig in einen Server mit eben dieser Map gejoint. Auf anderen Maps funktioniert Battlefield offensichtlich. Aber das ist keine zufriedenstellende Lösung für mich, weil gerade meine Lieblingsmap würde ich gerne problemlos bespielen können


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2013)

Okay, vlt ist das dann ein Problem, was durch nen Patch gelöst werden wird - vlt warte da mal ab. 

Ansonsten kann man aber echt nix machen, wenn der Rechner frisch installiert ist und alle Updates, Treiber usw auch aktuell sind. Vlt check mal zusätzlich so was wie Flash, evlt, nutzt der Browser das, und hier liegt dann das Problem.


----------

